# The Worst Mens Royal Rumble Match I recall seeing since I first watched in '04



## holy (Apr 9, 2008)

I've watched a majority of the Mens Royal Rumble matches since I watched my first one live on PPV in 2004, and I must say, the 2022 edition of the match was the worst one I recall watching. 

The first 2/3 of the match felt like a Sunday Night Heat Battle Royal + AJ Styles. Seriously, he felt like the only big star in the match up until then. 

When Styles got eliminated, it was so DEPRESSING seeing that we are at around entrant #20 and there's a bunch of garbage in the ring: there was boring Sheamus and I don't even remember who the fuck else was there in the ring. 

Rey Mysterio got disrespected and eliminated like a sack of shit, as expected. Similarly, Randy Orton got thrown out like a piece of shit too, in his hometown and to a chorus of boos. Not cool.

Brock Lesnar entering as #30 was SO FUCKING PREDICTABLE. Seriously. I like Lesnar, but this type of booking is exactly why they're gonna kill his momentum and current popularity with the fans: a predictable entry into the Rumble match, a predictable win, and eliminates the hometown hero Orton to a chorus of boos. I won't be surprised if Lesnar vs Reigns is met with a negative reaction from the fans again at Wrestlemania, much like it happened in 2018 where they booed the whole match.

I did find it amusing that Lesnar tried to eliminate Shane O'Mac with a clothesline but Shane refused as if to say "try harder bud" 😂 I assume Lesnar won't be too happy with that, legit!


----------



## Spartan117 (Dec 14, 2021)

2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, 2015, and 2019 all sucked. There's been a lot of bad Royal Rumbles in the 2010s onward. 2022 is there at the bottom, but it's certainly not the worst. That'd probably be 2014.


----------



## Jbardo37 (Aug 20, 2021)

Yep, easily in the 5 worst I have ever seen.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

In recent memory 2010, 2011, 2013 and 2015 were poor but this one was up there. Underwhelming surprises, disapointing eliminations, poor finish.


----------

